# Is A 50 YEAR OLD ARIENS for $100 BETTER Than Any NEW Snowblower?



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

comments?!


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I get my old Ariens for free, and then put on XTrac snow tires, Poly skids, brass bushings, paint and usually new carb and belts .... Now it is better than any new blower in my opinion. I have 2 in my personal fleet, and sold many of them.


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

rwh963 said:


> comments?!


Is that your YT channel?


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

you should see his other videos where he installs an impeller kit and tested out 2 taller chutes.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

BullFrog said:


> Is that your YT channel?


haha, no! just came across it and thought it would be an enjoyable watch for the "off-season". but, i do agree with him! and i never paid more than $50 for one.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

rwh963 said:


> comments?!


the guy is a dope
100 plus 140 for 8lb ft motor skids belts imp kit
still under powered worth 50 bucks
have owned 15 of those from an st350 to a 7/32 twin stick
hard to turn
dont blow snow for beans without mod
dangerous if twin handles
the st 824 is better
the 28 414 runs circles around all of those its not close


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

1132le said:


> the guy is a dope
> 100 plus 140 for 8lb ft motor skids belts imp kit
> still under powered worth 50 bucks
> have owned 15 of those from an st350 to a 7/32 twin stick
> ...



If it wasn't dangerous when it was made why is it dangerous now?


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

ChrisJ said:


> If it wasn't dangerous when it was made why is it dangerous now?


it was dangerous then it was stupid/bad design
many injuries people cutting fingers off on the twin handles at the augers
the ford pinto blew up if it got rear ended bad design safety issuse
could not be sold today or for many years no safety controls many fingers lost
under powered doesnt blow wet snow for chit ive had well over 15 them wont even take them free now points igntion etc etc
on a scale of 1 to 10 about getting yourself a blower its a zero a 924 series is the blower to start with and you can get that from free to 100 bucks
the guy in the video is a dope


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

It does appear the guy needs to cut back on the caffeine.


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

As to the premise oldie better than new I would only say that the 924026 from the 70's I have is the last snowblower I will ever buy to be my daily driver. It's a great machine for me. I bought it quasi cheap and doubled that with maintenance items and updates. No way a new machine three times my expense is half as good.


----------



## Fordiesel69 (12 mo ago)

1132le,

People like what they like, and hate what they hate. I personally will take points, leaky carbs, dangerous design over the cheap flimsy sheet metal ones built today. I remember saying when I was young, that MTD really thinned out the metal, nope......today they thinned it out. If they make them any thinner they will only last one use.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

I find this guy's videos hard to watch, with his over the top delivery, which is better suited to selling Ginsu knives on late night TV.
However, that is a very nice 10000 series blower and he does give a fairly thorough overview of the machine.

When these flat head Tecumseh engines have good spark and the carbs are set up right they will fire up on the 1st or second pull. The only time you need to use the button primer is in extreme cold (-20C) and the pull start is no more difficult to pull than newer machines.

Without a doubt these Ariens from the 60's and 70's are better built than todays machines. They are simple to work on and maintain and were designed and built to last, look at the large # of 50 to 60 year old Ariens that are still in use today . They perform well and can move a lot of snow. They do not throw snow as far as some newer machines but their throwing distance should be fine for most residential users. They don't have all of the safety features of todays machines, but are not dangerous by any means. Familiarize yourself with the controls and operation of the machine and use a little common sense and you will be fine. 

With their stout mechanicals and design, they are great candidates for engine upgrades (although a healthy Tecumseh performs fine), taller chute upgrade, Xtracs and impeller kits to enhance performance.


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

I have 2 of the old 10K Ariens blowers from the early 70's and while they are built very well neither of them blow snow as well as my newly acquired Compact 24, not even close. The newer machines are just better.


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

1132le said:


> it was dangerous then it was stupid/bad design
> many injuries people cutting fingers off on the twin handles at the augers
> the ford pinto blew up if it got rear ended bad design safety issuse
> could not be sold today or for many years no safety controls many fingers lost
> ...


How do people loose finger tips etc?
I never put my hands anywhere near the impeller or augers if the engine is running, plain and simple. And that was my rule long before my impeller brake stopped working. You get used to such rules when you work in a place like I do. 

Since I've never used one, and know close to nothing about them I really can't argue the point. I'm just curious what's so dangerous about them.
It still sounds like the people using them are the main issue.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

Ziggy65 said:


> I find this guy's videos hard to watch, with his over the top delivery, which is better suited to selling Ginsu knives on late night TV.
> However, that is a very nice 10000 series blower and he does give a fairly thorough overview of the machine.
> 
> When these flat head Tecumseh engines have good spark and the carbs are set up right they will fire up on the 1st or second pull. The only time you need to use the button primer is in extreme cold (-20C) and the pull start is no more difficult to pull than newer machines.
> ...


Mute, with closed captioning??


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

Fordiesel69 said:


> 1132le,
> 
> People like what they like, and hate what they hate. I personally will take points, leaky carbs, dangerous design over the cheap flimsy sheet metal ones built today. I remember saying when I was young, that MTD really thinned out the metal, nope......today they thinned it out. If they make them any thinner they will only last one use.


My dad's Hydro-Pro 32 from a few years ago certainly doesn't seem thinned out, light or cheap.
I think it weighs in at something like 340 pounds completely stock without weighs.

Point being, yes there's unlimited cheap garbage available now, but you can also still buy good machines and likely far better machines than years ago.

*Anyone have the original retail price of a 1970s Ariens handy so we can check to see what it would go for today?*


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

After watching this clown video, I had to watch donyboy73 videos to detox.


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

aa335 said:


> After watching this clown video, I had to watch donyboy73 videos to detox.


I can agree with that.
There's stuff donboy73 does that I don't like but I think his videos overall are respectable.


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

Ziggy65 said:


> I find this guy's videos hard to watch, with his over the top delivery, which is better suited to selling Ginsu knives on late night TV.


Heh, heh, Ginsu knives on late night TV. 👍 Good one. The most apt description if I ever heard one.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Darby said:


> As to the premise oldie better than new I would only say that the 924026 from the 70's I have is the last snowblower I will ever buy to be my daily driver. It's a great machine for me. I bought it quasi cheap and doubled that with maintenance items and updates. No way a new machine three times my expense is half as good.


whats cheap what did you pay after fixing it up you prolly got 400 or 500 in it
twin sticks are the only old ariens worth having that said youd be lucky to get a 100 for it
i paid 900 100 more then i wanted for a 3 yr old low hours 28 inch 414cc its 5 times better then any ariens ive owned except my 924128 1332 only twice as good as that ive had 30 plus ariens blowers
ive had a few twin sticks
thats a points motor yes?
points= next
white engines= pass
my 921037 will last 40 years or better
1/2 as good cmon now


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Note: I 
find it very
difficult to follow a
post that has no sentences
in and broken multiple lines that
when reading I can
not follow coherently I had
to point this fact out if there 
were some flow i could understand better i would
read those posts


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

While we're all attacking each other..

Tecumseh made crap engines.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Oneacer said:


> Note: I
> find it very
> difficult to follow a
> post that has no sentences
> ...


do
you
feel
better
now ?
ignore is your friend


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

ChrisJ said:


> While we're all attacking each other..
> 
> Tecumseh made crap engines.


how are they crap if they run 3750 rpm for the last 15 yrs and the engine itself is 37 yrs old and start 1/2 a pull every time and uses no oil thats exceptional in my world i dont baby things
all i hear is they blow rods if you run them above 3600
ive run more then 30 of them 3700 to 3900 never lost a motor
15 years i still have one [email protected] 3750 rpm uses no oil starts 1 pull idles [email protected] great throttle response
crap to me is the 342cc briggs motors that were going click pop after 1 year on the ariens blowers and everyone got new engines for free on recall
even the white tecs still running 50 plus years later


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

1132le said:


> how are they crap if they run 3750 rpm for the last 15 yrs and the engine itself is 37 yrs old and start 1/2 a pull every time and uses no oil thats exceptional in my world i dont baby things
> all i hear is they blow rods if you run them above 3600
> ive run more then 30 of them 3700 to 3900 never lost a motor
> 15 years i still have one [email protected] 3750 rpm uses no oil starts 1 pull idles [email protected] great throttle response
> ...


Just because something functions and lasts doesn't mean it functions well.

Years also doesn't equal hours of operation.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

ChrisJ said:


> Just because something functions and lasts doesn't mean it functions well.
> 
> Years also doesn't equal hours of operation.


mine run perfect all of them if they didnt i made them perfect as with most things operator error is huge
just like those that come here and there 1st post they ask about auto turn and say they read it has issues from a dope who cant set up a machine
i have the original axle position that they changed to make it better for the dopes
my driveway is awful its laser straight down the house or 1/4 inch from the cars
thats the new internet myth auto turn sucks=== operator error or application error
thats the way it is in todays world blame somebody else pass the blame so lame


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

1132le said:


> mine run perfect all of them if they didnt i made them perfect as with most things operator error is huge
> just like those that come here and there 1st post they ask about auto turn and say they read it has issues from a dope who cant set up a machine
> i have the original axle position that they changed to make it better for the dopes
> my driveway is awful its laser straight down the house or 1/4 inch from the cars
> ...



If you think anything Tecumseh ever made was even remotely close to a Honda GX in quality or performance I don't know what to say.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

ChrisJ said:


> If you think anything Tecumseh ever made was even remotely close to a Honda GX in quality or performance I don't know what to say.


GX, probably not . . .GC and all the other craptastic low end Honda lines, I'll take the Tec flathead, thanks . . .


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

ChrisJ said:


> If you think anything Tecumseh ever made was even remotely close to a Honda GX in quality or performance I don't know what to say.


i coudnt care less if its better then honda or even 1/2 as good the honda it prolly cost 3 times as much i dont know if it was alot more it should be better
when you can buy a used flatty thats 20 rs old for a 100 bucks turn it up to 3700 throw it on a pos st824 ariens with a kit and blow snow 45 feet and it starts 1 pull wgaf when the whole cost is 100 bucks including the machine
it kicks ass for what it is very cheap its simple to work on and ive used them for years
it works well or it doesnt mine kick ass


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

Auger1 said:


> I have 2 of the old 10K Ariens blowers from the early 70's and while they are built very well neither of them blow snow as well as my newly acquired Compact 24, not even close. The newer machines are just better.


I was wondering if there are through-put numbers for the old machines like volume/weight over time like you can find for new Ariens. My old twin stick seems to move a lot of snow, just not 45 feet. The chute opening is big and the chute is wide. lots of snow comes out, but not in a focused stream. (PS throws farther with its impeller mod for sure)


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Darby said:


> I was wondering if there are through-put numbers for the old machines like volume/weight over time like you can find for new Ariens. My old twin stick seems to move a lot of snow, just not 45 feet. The chute opening is big and the chute is wide. lots of snow comes out, but not in a focused stream. (PS throws farther with its impeller mod for sure)


i dont think so i coudnt find a manual with those specs for your 924026
i guess 260 lbs with a kit @3600 you should get 35 or 40 feet setup right
i know the st824 was rated 25 to 30 feet no way 30 feet even the best snow and slop like i get was 2 feet and clog pre kit


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

1132le said:


> i coudnt care less if its better then honda or even 1/2 as good the honda it prolly cost 3 times as much i dont know if it was alot more it should be better
> when you can buy a used flatty thats 20 rs old for a 100 bucks turn it up to 3700 throw it on a pos st824 ariens with a kit and blow snow 45 feet and it starts 1 pull wgaf when the whole cost is 100 bucks including the machine
> it kicks ass for what it is very cheap its simple to work on and ive used them for years
> it works well or it doesnt mine kick ass



Then come get my hmsk80. 
You can enjoy it, I've had enough.

We're a Tecumseh free family. Finely.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Personal Preference, Period. I use Modded Old School machines that work very well, and will out live me. It's nice knowing there are No Cables or Plastic parts to Break.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Ditto ... ^^


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

ChrisJ said:


> Then come get my hmsk80.
> You can enjoy it, I've had enough.
> 
> We're a Tecumseh free family. Finely.


Were I in need of an engine, I'd take you up on that in a heartbeat. The 5 Tecs I have (30 to 50 years old or so) are flawless, so I have no need . . .


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

tadawson said:


> Were I in need of an engine, I'd take you up on that in a heartbeat. The 5 Tecs I have (30 to 50 years old or so) are flawless, so I have no need . . .



And yet if I said I had a clean good running 7-9hp Honda GX for free I somehow doubt it would still be here. I'd give it a few days.

The tec has been here for free since November.

(Yeah but mine has 200 hours on it and still runs).


The Tecumseh alone is a reason I'd say a newer higher end machine is better than the old ones. A lot better.

I'm actually surprised no one has the original retail price on a 1970s machine. I'm betting the 2022 equivalent on a 24" would be around $2000.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

ChrisJ said:


> And yet if I said I had a clean good running 7-9hp Honda GX for free I somehow doubt it would still be here. I'd give it a few days.
> 
> The tec has been here for free since November.
> 
> ...





ChrisJ said:


> And yet if I said I had a clean good running 7-9hp Honda GX for free I somehow doubt it would still be here. I'd give it a few days.
> 
> The tec has been here for free since November.
> 
> ...


in 73 they were 360 to 500 bucks top blow 30 feet with perfect clogged in instant with slush
good for then a pos compared to now
without mods they all clogged quick unless you want to stop and start so you can say they dont clog if you blow snow right=== ok but it took you 3 hrs
when it could be done in 45 min
i woudnt drive for gx270 its less then 8 hp
if i need one i would but not to ct
most would try and sell it would be my guess to a dope for 400
if iam buying a motor its a 420 or the 459cc not a used 7 hp under powered pos thats foolish


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

1132le said:


> in 73 they were 360 to 500 bucks top blow 30 feet with perfect clogged in instant with slush
> good for then a pos compared to now
> without mods they all clog unless you want to stop and start so you can say they dont clog if you blow snow right=== ok but it took you 3 hrs
> when it could be done in 45 min


So $2400-3400 in today's money.

Basically it's only fair to compare the top of the line Ariens machines made today to those. I'd take my dad's Hydro Pro 32 over an older one.


It's certainly not fair to compare a $800 machine today to an older one.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

ChrisJ said:


> So $2400-3400 in today's money.
> 
> Basically it's only fair to compare the top of the line Ariens machines made today to those. I'd take my dad's Hydro Pro 32 over an older one.
> 
> ...


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

ChrisJ said:


> And yet if I said I had a clean good running 7-9hp Honda GX for free I somehow doubt it would still be here. I'd give it a few days.
> 
> The tec has been here for free since November.
> 
> ...


My issue is mainly that you said "pick up", and I am nowhere near you . . . same would apply with a GX . . . (but would also depend on what I needed an engine for).


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

tadawson said:


> My issue is mainly that you said "pick up", and I am nowhere near you . . . same would apply with a GX . . . (but would also depend on what I needed an engine for).


I'm pretty sure UPS doesn't allow you to ship solid waste so i think pickup is the only way to get a Tecumseh.


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

Before anyone gets too upset.

I'm mostly kidding.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

ANY new snowblower...? Depends on the market we're talking about. 

The short answer IMO is 'no'... caveats, as always, apply.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

I found this thread to be entertaining, thanks to all who posted.


----------



## johngalante9345 (10 mo ago)

I have a 50yr. old Ariens 10000 series and from what I have had prior and what I've seen they are much better than the newer stuff. Maintain them and they seem to last forever. I'm still learning how to replace and maintain the machine with things I would have normally brought to a small engine shop to do but thanks to this site where there are a lot of seasoned small engine freaks, who have showed/explained how to do repairs and upgrading I've learned a lot. My Ariens will be with me for good.


----------

